# Home made rod rack



## Sudman

Made this little rack out of scrap wood and some felt my wife had from a previous project. Turned out pretty good and I can keep a few rods out of the garage!


----------



## swaprat

sweet i likes. i have to make one my self for 100 rods lol's. to bad i got so many or i would. line the walls and celings with rods lol's . any ways looks awesome i likes.


----------



## bigrackmack

Looks good, here a stand up one I made a few years back......Mack


----------



## Sudman

Bigrackmack- now thats a nice rack!!!


----------



## WallyKiller

Nice work Sudman... 

I see room for 3 more rod and reel combo's. Holes in between the slots on the left and slots between the holes on the right.


----------



## Sudman

WallyKiller said:


> Nice work Sudman...
> 
> I see room for 3 more rod and reel combo's. Holes in between the slots on the left and slots between the holes on the right.


Thanks WallyKiller! Thats a great idea!!!!


----------



## kbkrause

Nice rack. 
It's a fun way to use up some wood. Here is one I made a few years back. I stenciled some muskie and walleye on it.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE

Anyone got one that holds 60 rods?:yikes:


----------



## swaprat

WALLEYE MIKE said:


> Anyone got one that holds 60 rods?:yikes:


 
you to i see. :evilsmile


----------



## Sudman

WALLEYE MIKE said:


> Anyone got one that holds 60 rods?:yikes:


Yes- I believe it's called a 'pole barn'...:lol:


----------



## Kubota Joe

bigrackmack said:


> Looks good, here a stand up one I made a few years back......Mack


I like that unit. Planning on building a similar style this winter.


----------



## diztortion

I bought an Okuma rod rack last weekend, but I think I like bigmackrack's rod holder better.

The one I bought works, but it's a pain to fit all the rods with reels in it.


----------



## fathom this

Made this rack 26" high for my ice rods also made several more for regular fishing rods and one for fly rods. Very easy to build and hangs on the wall so it takes up no floor space and can not be tipped over. I have a drawing if any one wants. All that is needed is 3/4" lumber and 1/4" dowell.


----------



## fathom this

see if it works this time


----------



## Fshfood

Any one ever make anything for traveling? I hate having loose rods bouncing all over I'n a truck, and I don't like to take the reels off my poles I match them up and never take them apart. Also I do a lot of night fishing and like to have a few rigged up so I don't have to fiddle I'n the dark, so some sort of case for rod and reel would be the ticket!


----------



## odabe

I had the same situation for my walleye rods/reals.I ended up making two boxes,mounted some "broom holders" (that are spring loaded) that clamp onto the rods at each end. I cut some foam to place between each rod (4/box) & a piece of foam that lays on top of all of them.Ended up being a nice tight fit,very secure.This makes traveling & storage a breeze.Put a strap handle on each end & one in the middle.


----------



## Artifishal

I made one out of pvc, but it doesnot hold the reel. i've been thinking the same thing as you it would be niice to haveo ne all rigged up, but Ihavenot found a way to make a case like that yet. I'm interested in what others have for traveling as well.



Fshfood said:


> Any one ever make anything for traveling? I hate having loose rods bouncing all over I'n a truck, and I don't like to take the reels off my poles I match them up and never take them apart. Also I do a lot of night fishing and like to have a few rigged up so I don't have to fiddle I'n the dark, so some sort of case for rod and reel would be the ticket!


----------



## Anish

Very nice! I have been using 6 old gun racks (the kind that hang on the wall) to store my rods. I might just have to hit the work shop this winter. I need to make a couple of floor to ceiling versions though :lol:.
Man! This is a fun addiction!!!


----------



## Eyefull

Mike, I have 10' walls in my traditional framed shop. I nail a 2 x 4 across the studs about 9" above the sill plate. Counter drill 1" diameter holes about 1/2" deep in the sill plate for your butts to rest in. The 2 x 4 rests on the rear grips just below the reels. The rods stand vertically between your wall studs. You can even get creative and use a bungy strap across the wall studs at the tops of the rods to keep them from leaning slightly outwards of your studs. Looking at my shop, and the remaining stud space, it appears that I need another 150 rods or so :lol:.


----------



## Davey Boy

For traveling I have a Rod Pro rack.There are a few mounting options,overhead,side mounts,and suction cups.When I had it in the mini van I could keep my 8 and 9 feet steelhead/fly rods together,but in the SUV I need to break them down.It runs about $120 but it holds up to 6 rods and keeps them up out of the way.Well worth it considering the price of rods and reels.I got mine for a gift a few years ago.


----------

